# Camera for YouTube videos with 1080p+60fsp - prefer compact



## MagicCC (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello,

I am a complete beginner and want to buy a camera to shoot videos for YouTube. I'm not considering camcorders as I also want to use it to take pictures while on vacation and for general day to day life.

From what I've already read I can say that I would like to be able to get 1080p resolution and 60fps quality in the videos. Good AutoFocus and good in Dark Environments would be important as I'm just starting out. Timelapse would be a plus, but not essential.

Have already looked around and it seems that the Nikon D3300 can do the job (on the resolution side anyway), but for me it's already too bulky. I would like a Compact Camera or Large Sensor Compact for portability. Pocket size is ideal for me.

After searching through several cameras I can't see many are described as shooting video at 1080p and with 60fps, but many with 1080p (60p/60i). I have also read that 60p is similar to 60fps but relates to input instead of output and that 60i is indeed 1/2 of whatever you have for fps (so 60p would really be 30p). This is all confusing me a lot and I'm having trouble understanding the real differences even after googling it all.

Can you please help me choose a camera with your suggestions? My budget is around 400€ or 450$, but if a particular camera is really exceptional for a little more I'll consider it gladly. I live in Europe in case that matters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you for any help.
Rick


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 5, 2016)

Most cameras today that shoot video can shoot at 1080p, but if you ever find yourself cropping, you'll end up with very soft 1080p-produced videos. Cropping a 1080p video will result in an even smaller format, such as 720.  When you resize that back up to 1080, it looks like crap by today's standards.

4k is the standard today.  I purchased a Sony a6300 strictly for shooting video so I can shoot everything in 4k and have tons of data to edit.


----------



## MagicCC (Aug 5, 2016)

I didn't know about that...guess 4K is the way to go indeed. But I still need a camera in that price range and Sony a6300 is more than double my budget.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 5, 2016)

If the D3300 is "too bulky" I seriously doubt your going to find anything that's going to meet your criteria.

A mirrorless option of some sort that is "good in dark environments" is going to be out of your budget.  

So from the looks of things you'll need to either compromise and go with a larger system like the D3300 or increase your budget.


----------



## MagicCC (Aug 5, 2016)

OK thanks for that. And if we remove the "good in dark environments" what recommendation would you have?


----------



## rudimaes (Aug 6, 2016)

An good camera for video is de Panasonic FZ200. It has a fast zoomlens and a microphone port.
It's not recent, but still worth its price.
More recent is the FZ300, it's over your budget, but it has 4K video and timelapse.


----------



## MagicCC (Aug 6, 2016)

rudimaes said:


> An good camera for video is de Panasonic FZ200. It has a fast zoomlens and a microphone port.
> It's not recent, but still worth its price.
> More recent is the FZ300, it's over your budget, but it has 4K video and timelapse.



It seems good alright. But it still has the "Bulkyness" factor to it. I'm not even sure if what I want is possible at this stage.
It seems my thread was moved to DSLR Discussion, but although I mentioned the Nikon D3300 in the initial post, I do not actually want a DSLR, I want to avoid them because they can fit in my pocket.


----------



## MagicCC (Aug 6, 2016)

Please at least just let me know if 60fps = 60p?


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 6, 2016)

MagicCC said:


> Please at least just let me know if 60fps = 60p?


This may help ==>. Video Frame Rates – 60i vs 60p vs 30p vs 24p – what it means – FS Photography + Video | Longmont / Boulder photographer


I don't really know much about video
But 60FPS - FPS stands for Frames Per Second which is related to still images.  Such as a camera can do 5fps using the mechanical shutter or 12 with the electronic shutter

If you read the article above the P and I are related to video image capture.  

I would keep them separate for understanding.


----------



## MagicCC (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks for the link, that was great.
So in a nutshell what I understood was that 60fps is for images/stills and 60p if the equivalent for video capturing 60 full images per second.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 6, 2016)

MagicCC said:


> Thanks for the link, that was great.
> So in a nutshell what I understood was that 60fps is for images/stills and 60p if the equivalent for video capturing 60 full images per second.


I really don't know.  Just looking at the samsung NX500 description from a vendor they use fps all the time.  Maybe "p" and "fps" are being used interchangeably.   Maybe someone knowledgeable in video technology will provide input.


----------



## MagicCC (Aug 6, 2016)

I remember reading something about how 60p in video equates to 59.xx fps in stills. Ultimately it would be the same for someone like me, but if someone who know can enlighten me I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## MagicCC (Aug 8, 2016)

I do have an Olympus Tough TG-3 camera...I think it does 1080p, but only 30p not 60p. Maybe I should just go with that.


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 8, 2016)

**4k is the standard today.  I purchased a Sony a6300 strictly for shooting video so I can shoot everything in 4k and have tons of data to edit**

This so beyond untrue! 1080p is the standard that is a fact! The industry is leaning more towards 4k but its not near there yet. do you need 4k for youtube NO you don't. ask yourself how many people have a 4k monitor for their computer or a 4k tv. don't waste your money until you have a reason to. try a canon T4i or T5i they are in your price range. what you could do is get a mic and external audio recorder and shoot video on your iphone


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 8, 2016)

also to add unless you have a powerful PC with a higher end GPU 4K post production is taxing on most systems.


----------



## MagicCC (Aug 9, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Most cameras today that shoot video can shoot at 1080p, but if you ever find yourself cropping, you'll end up with very soft 1080p-produced videos. Cropping a 1080p video will result in an even smaller format, such as 720.  When you resize that back up to 1080, it looks like crap by today's standards.



Any way to avoid that without resorting to 4K video?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2016)

MagicCC said:


> Any way to avoid that without resorting to 4K video?



Some cameras will shoot 2k or 2.7k.


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 9, 2016)

MagicCC said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Most cameras today that shoot video can shoot at 1080p, but if you ever find yourself cropping, you'll end up with very soft 1080p-produced videos. Cropping a 1080p video will result in an even smaller format, such as 720.  When you resize that back up to 1080, it looks like crap by today's standards.
> ...


Frame your shots properly to begin with and you won't need to crop.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2016)

scoop2622 said:


> MagicCC said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Sometimes, one needs to set a camera on a tripod and take a video of themselves.  You can't pan and stand in front of the camera at the same time.


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 9, 2016)

480sparky said:


> scoop2622 said:
> 
> 
> > MagicCC said:
> ...


its very easy you know where you are gonna sit so you set the tripod position accordingly. you can see the frame of the shot and you can see of its set properly. or you can sit something where you plan so sit. people have been making youtube videos for 11 yours without 4k. all it takes is effort and if you don't have time to put in the effort then the channel has already failed! the notion you need 4k is absolutely moronic!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2016)

scoop2622 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > scoop2622 said:
> ...



Painfully obvious you didn't read my post.


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 9, 2016)

480sparky said:


> scoop2622 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


No I did and its pure laziness. You can pan you can tilt because tripods have arms on the made for panning and tilting. how much movement is there standing in front of a chroma screen or sitting at a chair. Reporters are their own photogs these days and they go out and do full on live shots by themselves without 4k. why is youtube any different. don't steer someone who is new to filmmaking and just starting out to by **** they don't need! This is my job this is what I do for a living I know what im talking about!


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 9, 2016)

@MagicCC

my advice is go to a video forum and get opinions from people who do this for a living not people on a photo first forum.
nofilmschool.com
www.dvxuser.com
here is a link to one of the biggest youtubers there is. he doesn't use 4k


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2016)

scoop2622 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > scoop2622 said:
> ...



Once again, your ignorance is showing.  You obviously did NOT read it.

You simply cannot accept the fact that there are others in this world who do things different than you do.  And they do so because their needs are budgets are different than yours.  Not everyone has access to $1mil production facilities like you do.

Get over yourself.


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 9, 2016)

scoop2622 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > scoop2622 said:
> ...


Don't teach people to be lazy and fix it in post because that doesn't teach anything


480sparky said:


> scoop2622 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


hOW AR


480sparky said:


> scoop2622 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


How are you talking about needs and budgets when you are looking past the need which is for youtube and looking past the budget which is $400
Can you read  I said was an expensive camera IS NOT NEEDED and i provided cheap options what don't you get. are the words im using to big for your mentally challenged mind to understand?


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 9, 2016)

480sparky said:


> scoop2622 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Get your head out of your a** and stop trolling!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2016)

scoop2622 said:


> Get your head out of your a** and stop trolling!



Wow.  What a totally elitist attitude.

How about we try a challenge?  Are you up for it?  OK, here it is:

Take a 1080p video of a scene.  Your camera is on a tripod.  You walk into the scene, and need to start at one end of the scene, walk across it, and have the final video pan with you (mind you, this is the part of post you didn't read before.  Don't worry... it's still there in my post.  You can go back and read it. Go ahead, I'll wait), then when you stop, the pan needs to stop.  Take this in 1080p, then crop the pan in post in 1080p.

Please, let the rest of us low-life/broke morons who don't do this for a living how you pros do this magic trick.

Please, I'd really like to know.


And for your convenience, here's a video showing you what I'm referring to, since you probably didn't read half of this post:


----------



## snowbear (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, Sparky - I see you found another winner.


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 9, 2016)

480sparky said:


> scoop2622 said:
> 
> 
> > Get your head out of your a** and stop trolling!
> ...


do you understand the concept of editing right  You frame yourself from your waist up in shot 1(camR) do what you need to do pan the camera to shot 2 (camera L) and do what you do. Nobody gives a crap about the walk in the middle that sh*t would hit the floor in an edit booth.   But maybe it's me with my elitist attitude who thinks like this or maybe it's anybody with godda*mn sense would. And in all honesty I see your point which is do it lazy and not properly! Its not rocket science!  Here is a challenge Go buy a 4k camera for 4the budget of $450 and then get a mic cause you cant make videos without that and also get lights because they will be needed too!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2016)

scoop2622 said:


> do you understand the concept of editing right  You frame yourself from your waist up in shot 1(camR) do what you need to do pan the camera to shot 2 (camera L) and do what you do. Nobody gives a crap about the walk in the middle that sh*t would hit the floor in an edit booth.   But maybe it's me with my elitist attitude who thinks like this or maybe it's anybody with godda*mn sense would. And in all honesty I see your point which is do it lazy and not properly! Its not rocket science!  Here is a challenge Go buy a 4k camera for 4the budget of $450 and then get a mic cause you cant make videos without that and also get lights because they will be needed too!



Do you understand the concept of NEEDING to pan the scene?
This is where_ you_ fail miserably.  You believe YOUR way is the ONLY way things need to be done.  Sorry, but the world does not revolve around YOU and your holier-than-thou attitude.

You can swear at me all you want.  It merely makes you look the fool that you are.

Congratulations.  You're now on my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 list. You are not worthy of any more of my time.


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 10, 2016)

480sparky said:


> scoop2622 said:
> 
> 
> > do you understand the concept of editing right  You frame yourself from your waist up in shot 1(camR) do what you need to do pan the camera to shot 2 (camera L) and do what you do. Nobody gives a crap about the walk in the middle that sh*t would hit the floor in an edit booth.   But maybe it's me with my elitist attitude who thinks like this or maybe it's anybody with godda*mn sense would. And in all honesty I see your point which is do it lazy and not properly! Its not rocket science!  Here is a challenge Go buy a 4k camera for 4the budget of $450 and then get a mic cause you cant make videos without that and also get lights because they will be needed too!
> ...


oh no not some morons ignore list.... NOOOOOOOOOO what will I ever do!


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 10, 2016)

480sparky said:


> scoop2622 said:
> 
> 
> > do you understand the concept of editing right  You frame yourself from your waist up in shot 1(camR) do what you need to do pan the camera to shot 2 (camera L) and do what you do. Nobody gives a crap about the walk in the middle that sh*t would hit the floor in an edit booth.   But maybe it's me with my elitist attitude who thinks like this or maybe it's anybody with godda*mn sense would. And in all honesty I see your point which is do it lazy and not properly! Its not rocket science!  Here is a challenge Go buy a 4k camera for 4the budget of $450 and then get a mic cause you cant make videos without that and also get lights because they will be needed too!
> ...


and if you go back and read my comments the first ones weren't to you at all the were quotes from Magic CC i was responding to. you attacked me first.


----------



## gckless (Aug 10, 2016)

GoPro.


----------



## MagicCC (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------

